# Senior Prom



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

My son's senior prom was last night. Perfect weather and all was right with the world.



















One of his best friends and his date.










But, in just a few short months, the yard will play host to other more "sinister" scenes!










Muahahahaha!!!!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

The kids look great, but think of how much better they would have looked standing in the cemetery. Nice looking boy, by the way. Does he take after his dad?


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

scareme said:


> Nice looking boy, by the way. Does he take after his dad?


I _*do*_ have good looking kids. Thank God my wife cheats on me.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice pictures, great smiles!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

jdubbya said:


> I _*do*_ have good looking kids. Thank God my wife cheats on me.


LOL, OMG, JD!:googly:

Lovely couples. Now corpse them and set them in the cemetery


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

hes got a pretty date there


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

RoxyBlue said:


> LOL, OMG, JD!:googly:
> 
> Lovely couples. Now corpse them and set them in the cemetery


Prom zombies! Has the makings of a good movie! "Prombies"! LOL!!



Draik41895 said:


> hes got a pretty date there


Yup! She's a keeper! He leaves for Marine Boot Camp in September so she'll miss him, as will we!


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Great pics, nice looking couple. You did good.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I am SO IMPRESSED! LOOK AT HIS **VEST AND TIE**! They match her dress exactly!! OMG! 
They are both lovely couples. And I might also add: they are dressed with style! Kids around here go to proms looking like thugs & hookers. Your son should rent himself out as a prom date $$$$$!

(And nice edging on the landscaping as well! LOL...only a fellow gardener would notice that...I am such a dork.)


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

debbie5 said:


> I am SO IMPRESSED! LOOK AT HIS **VEST AND TIE**! They match her dress exactly!! OMG!
> They are both lovely couples. And I might also add: they are dressed with style! Kids around here go to proms looking like thugs & hookers. Your son should rent himself out as a prom date $$$$$!
> 
> (And nice edging on the landscaping as well! LOL...only a fellow gardener would notice that...I am such a dork.)


Thanks! Not sure renting himself out as a paid date is legal! I think he'd be a gigilo!:smoking:
We just got the garden done a couple weeks ago; edging, mulch, some New Guinea Impatients and so on. Love to work outdoors! No you're not a dork! Thanks for the compliment!


----------

